# Will Never Make THAT Mistake Again!



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

This morning, on my way out, I had the brilliant idea of giving Sunny a sunflower seed as a treat before leaving. I got it from a little transparent, air-tight snack box of mixed seeds for tiels. Well, I'm not a morning person so let's just say I'm not very bright in the morning:blush:. Anyway, when I got home, my dad said "you forgot to put the lid back on the container and Sunny was eating from it this morning!!!" So I freaked  and rushed to my room. Needless to say, the mixed seeds were now covered with a bunch of sunflower seed hulls. Leaving out mixed seeds for tiels is like leaving out ice-cream for kids. I could imagine him snickering as he buried his face into the mixed seeds, picking out all his favourite ones (i.e. sunflower seeds), thinking "ha ha!!! Mommy was in such a rush she forgot to close the lid! Finally, this is mine, mine MINE!!!!!!" So he must have had maybe 10-20 sunflower seeds. I guess I should just be thankful I didn't leave out like an entire 1kg bag of mixed seeds, or else he would have drowned himself in it. 

And to top off the evening, when he was flying around the livingroom, a long piece of polyester-like thread thing got entangled in his foot. I tried to remove it but he wouldn't let me and kept doing his "you are killing me, I'm dyyyyying!!!!" shriek  (What a drama king!) In the end I had to get my dad to grab him with a towel so I could carefully cut it off.

Just because of that, 2 of my black hair has turned white. I swear, that bird is gonna be the death of me one day. 

Now tell me YOUR "tiel stealing food" stories!!!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I can never leave the lid off of anything around Shodu:


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Hahaha, I wonder if he had sore tummy after. What a little gremlin.

I made some baked seed treats for Arnie and when I wasn't looking she got into the container and munched a little bit from each one.  Also, she will help herself to crisps if you leave a pack unattended. If I say "Arrrrrnie!" she rushes out of the chip packet and runs away.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Mine discovered how to get into their seed bag one day! When we were in the apartment, everything for the birds was right by their cage. My hubby was home and he looked over and caught Snowball, Fuzzy, Hershey, and Baby all munching on seeds in the bag when they already had seeds in the cage. He thought it was so cute he took pictures of it! Such weirdos!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Hershey is on lookout watch! "oh no, quick guys, he's seen us"


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yes she was because Fuzzy and Snowball were too busy stuffing their faces to notice, the silly boys!!!


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh this thread is making me laugh 
Sunny is an observant little so-and-so!
Billy is very well behaved (a result of being shut in a cage for 4 years with no toys and little interaction - he isn't as naughty as he should be  ). My previous birds would go very quiet and then suddenly I'd see a tail sticking out of a Hula Hoop packet...

My Dad's Goffin cockatoo once discovered where Dad kept his container of food. He got into it and threw all of the seeds over the floor to find and eat every single dried chilli! He had a red beak for a week!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Here is budgie Dobby at the seed bowl








My tiels are good and dont come near me unless crisp packet are opened


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Mine will go after my hubby if he has wheat thins...and then just eat the corners off them!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lucky charms cereal in our house is a no no lol dally stole a marshmallow once before and she goes nuts if she sees them. shes horrible. she'll dive bomb our plates to see if its something she wants and if it is, she'll circle back and plop right down in the middle of our plates and dig in.... tsuka doesnt do that.... yet.


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> she'll dive bomb our plates to see if its something she wants and if it is, she'll circle back and plop right down in the middle of our plates and dig in.... tsuka doesnt do that.... yet.


Last year Billy did a fun run through my Christmas dinner, but he didn't try to steal any. To be honest I think I would have felt better eating round his little footprints if he'd actually wanted some food rather than just fancied washing his feet in gravy


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

DallyTsuka said:


> lucky charms cereal in our house is a no no lol dally stole a marshmallow once before and she goes nuts if she sees them. shes horrible. she'll dive bomb our plates to see if its something she wants and if it is, she'll circle back and plop right down in the middle of our plates and dig in.... tsuka doesnt do that.... yet.


Haw haw your stories are hilarious. DallyTsuka, Sunny is exactly the same---dive-bombing every plate of food to see if there's something in it for him.  He also goes nuts when he hears the sound of the toaster button being pushed down because in our family that can only mean ONE thing---toasted pita bread! So if he was on the shoulder of one of us, and he hears the other pressing down the toaster button, WOOSH!!! In 2 nanoseconds he's on the shoulder of the person standing in front of the toaster. Talk about switching loyalty! Which has led me to realize that Sunny is neither loyal to me nor to his grandpa. His loyalty lies only with---TOASTED PITA BREAD.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

Sar, thats hilarious... in general weve stopped eating when the birds our out. we put them in the cage to eat or else we get a big whoosh of air and flapping wings around our heads.

annie, i think you have found your bribe  pita bread


----------



## RaveMoon (Sep 9, 2010)

My previous cockatiel Kawaii was a complete GLUTTON for people food. I think my boyfriend at the time was feeding him little scraps, because for his entire life before that he was a perfect gentleman. 

I remember spilling a whole bowl of cereal into my lap because he all of a sudden dove down and landed on my bowl. What a little stinker.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The late great Geezer used to ignore my food. Unless it was a bowl of popcorn - then he made strenuous efforts to jump in the bowl. I gave up before he did and put him in the cage so I could eat in peace. Apparently he instinctively knew it was tasty!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I know if Arnie wants something because her little tongue starts wagging - have you guys noticed this with your tiels? She also stretches out her neck, and her eyes go all googly.

Hmmm, Dally bomb dives? Glad Arn hasn't learnt to do that! We always give her a bowl of her own if we sit down to eat together - doesn't stop her from trying to steal ours though! We just have say "no" and she thinks twice about jumping in my bowl, but sometimes she tries to chase us away from our own dinner. hahaha, silly tiel. I'm much bigger than you.


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

Cindy knew my fiance and I were sitting down to dinner, we sometimes give her a piece of cooked noodle without sauce. My fiance tried to give her a noodle and she jumped into his plate of spaghetti, tried a bite, decided it wasn't good enough, and took off running through it. Her bottom half was red for a while because of the sauce.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

WOW...she just wanted to know what the red stuff was! lol


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Ducky loves crackers. They are not safe around him.


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

Yea, pretty much now I don't let her anywhere near our messy foods, because she wants to go swimming in it. 

Duckybird-Cindy loves crackers, chips, anything that goes crunch


----------



## scattrrrd (Feb 2, 2011)

Patricia will fly onto my plate, landing on my food, and while I desperately try to shake her off the plate when my hands are full, she eats the food then attacks me. 

And don't get me started on jatz crackers!... she loves eating the little Patricia bite size pieces from around the edges. It was jatz that helped me teach her to fly to specific locations such as to me or my partner, or to her perch.


----------

